
How We Handled User Auth with React Native - tomtang2
http://code.hireart.com/2016/03/22/react-native-user-login-and-fb-login/
======
nsedlet
It seemed much easier to do Facebook auth in RN vs in Objective C, IIRC. We
had this up and running in less than a day.

